# Do Water Dragons eat fish?



## saximus (May 10, 2011)

I was talking to a friend who used to own one and she said she had a little pond that she would put feeder fish into. I had never considered dragons eating fish before and haven't really seen any care sheets that say it. So just wondering if anyone else does it and is it a staple or just a treat?


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 10, 2011)

saximus said:


> I was talking to a friend who used to own one and she said she had a little pond that she would put feeder fish into. I had never considered dragons eating fish before and haven't really seen any care sheets that say it. So just wondering if anyone else does it and is it a staple or just a treat?


The guy I got my Bearded Dragon off put some white clouds in with his water dragon and it ate them so I guess they do, don't see why they wouldn't if they can catch them.


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 10, 2011)

I've got 2 little Water Dragons in a 6 ft enclosure and there is a tub/pool of water at each end and my boyfriend has put a couple of Minot [little fresh water fish- I dunno if that's how you spell their name] in there and they seem to have gone missing but I have never actually seen Eragon or Saphira take one down. But yeah. I like to give them a variety of things to munch on.


----------



## saximus (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm how interesting. I never got another dragon because the ones I had were boring but having one that swims and even fishes could be a bit more fun


----------



## TaraLeigh (May 10, 2011)

I love them. They're so awesome and look cool. Entertaining. Mesmerising. I could look at/watch them all day. They're very interesting. Go for it! =] They go to the toilet in the water too so it's convenient to have removeable water bowls I find. But obviously a decent enough size for them to swim/bathe/feel safe in as well. They eat various things so that makes them great to keep too.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 10, 2011)

My Male T- Rex ( king of the lizards ) who is about 3 years old !

Two females same age -
Choas - shes a real #itch dont like humans 
Cutie - loves humans and is pregies 

This is there indoor WINTER enclosure. Two storeys high and full switchboard and climate controlled enclosure they even get luke water water every nite instead of cold water !!!!

But they are really fussy eaters !


----------



## saximus (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pics KMan. Do these guys eat fish?


----------



## Waterrat (May 10, 2011)

But they are really fussy eaters ![/QUOTE]

So, what's you answer to the question? Do they eat fish?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 10, 2011)

saximus said:


> Thanks for the pics KMan. Do these guys eat fish?


 
I wish saximus but i can try ! the amount i have spent on these three its unbelievable i was paying $65.00 a fort for 2000 crickets and then they would stop eating and i give them mealworms and Pinkie Mice and they love LIVE Pinkie Mice.

but i gather they would eat anything that moves they dont like veggies or anything that dont have a heart beat


----------



## ianinoz (May 10, 2011)

You could offer some to the water dragon and see of he eats it. If he does you have your answer. Does he watch you eat, he might need to see you eat it to know it's food , or if he's a greedy gutz, he might taste it and eat it right away.

My little mate Lizzy the Eastern Water Skink (our house-lizard) has eaten little bits of ham, cooked turkey, lamb, beef (little bits off my steak), chicken (diced), and even little offerings of cooked fish. But I think Lizzy is very opportunistic and will eat most anything he see us eating if we leave a little bit of it for him on his food treat lid on the kitchen floor. 
Lizzy smells new stuff before he takes it off the dish to eat it, but Lizzy watched us like a hawk when he saw us in the kitchen or eating breakfast or lunch or dinner (in summer).


----------



## saximus (May 10, 2011)

Haha yeah I'd love to see them trying to fish them out. My friend said hers would flick them out of the water and jump on them once they were on land.

Ian you seem to have had a very original experience with your little friend


----------



## ianinoz (May 10, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> View attachment 199550
> View attachment 199549
> View attachment 199548
> View attachment 199544
> ...


 
T's really handsome.

Cripes - not cheap to feed them .... maybe you could try cat or dog food and give them live bugs for treats.

Tadpoles that you collect yourself might be an option if you have access to farm dams maybe ?


----------



## saximus (May 10, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> Cripes - not cheap to feed them .... maybe you could try cat or dog food and give them live bugs for treats.


 To quote a very intelligent man from this site - "Cat and dog food is for cats and dogs"
When the bills get this expensive that's when a lot of people choose to start breeding their own


----------



## ianinoz (May 10, 2011)

No one seems to have told the bluetongue lizard that lives in my garden who knicks the dog food from the bowl of the neighbour's dogs or the one that my mum caught stealing her dog's doggy pellets from right under her dog's nose (her dog was crying and whimpering while the big scary lizard was stealing her dinner and that's how she discovered why her dog was always hungry).

But yes , those foods are meant for cats and dogs. But lizards are opportunists and if there is a free feed on offer ....


----------



## saximus (May 10, 2011)

lol what sort of dog is afraid of a bluey? Yeah they will definitely eat those foods in captivity but they shouldn't be fed that as a staple (my opinion anyway)


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 10, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> I wish saximus but i can try ! the amount i have spent on these three its unbelievable i was paying $65.00 a fort for 2000 crickets and then they would stop eating and i give them mealworms and Pinkie Mice and they love LIVE Pinkie Mice.
> 
> but i gather they would eat anything that moves they dont like veggies or anything that dont have a heart beat


 Mine adult female eats veggies, fruit and anything that moves. She even tried to eat the plastic plant I had in with her and I had to take it out, lol. I am sure she would eat fish if I gave them to her. When I first got her I was told and read they never eat veggies and fruit in captivity but my girl loves it all.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 10, 2011)

Let me google that for you
:lol: I had to do it, oh the shame!!


----------



## saximus (May 10, 2011)

You're a funny guy SL. Unfortunately you will notice that either those responses don't talk specifically about EWDs or they just lump it in as one of the many things they can eat. I was more interested in whether people feed them as a staple in captivity


----------



## JasonL (May 10, 2011)

A happy, stressless and healthy water dragon will eat pretty much anything it can catch and swallow.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 10, 2011)

What a shame. I'll leave the "Let me google that" things to you.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 10, 2011)

saximus said:


> You're a funny guy SL. Unfortunately you will notice that either those responses don't talk specifically about EWDs or they just lump it in as one of the many things they can eat. I was more interested in whether people feed them as a staple in captivity


In the wild they eat about 40% vegetation at least so I wouldn't use any meat source as a staple, but as the staple meat source I don't see why not if you can supply enough to meet it's needs, I have been thinking of trying it myself when I upgrade my ones enclosure.


----------



## ianinoz (May 10, 2011)

saximus said:


> lol what sort of dog is afraid of a bluey? Yeah they will definitely eat those foods in captivity but they shouldn't be fed that as a staple (my opinion anyway)


 
An old 12-13 yo female poodle who she rescued from the RSPCA about 6 years ago. She's a real sook but a great companion animal for my mum who lives independently in her own home still.
Mum's resident bluey is partial to toadstools, she's seen it eating the centres and stems out of them right through the wet summer months. 

My resident garden bluey bit one of dogs next door on the snout really hard and wouldn't let go from what I'm told and now their 3 dogs give the nasty big scary lizard a wide birth when it visits to raid their food bowl.... you'd think the dogs would have killed it but they are scared of it too.



kaotikjezta said:


> In the wild they eat about 40% vegetation at least so I wouldn't use any meat source as a staple, but as the staple meat source I don't see why not if you can supply enough to meet it's needs, I have been thinking of trying it myself when I upgrade my ones enclosure.


 
Seems lots of lizards are partial to their greens and berries and fruit. I never knew that until I saw Lizzy tackling grapes, peas, bits of lettuce he found next to the kitchen kickboard. .... I've always known bluetongues liked fruit, because I had one as a pet as a child.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 11, 2011)

i wish they would eat veggies or fruit the more food i try the more food goes to waste ! 

i have tired everything with these guys the last owners of them said they were fed veggies but when i try veggies they sit there !


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 11, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> i wish they would eat veggies or fruit the more food i try the more food goes to waste !
> 
> i have tired everything with these guys the last owners of them said they were fed veggies but when i try veggies they sit there !


I didn't start feeding mine vegies and fruit until recently and I started with banana mixed with a tiny bit of jellymeat to get her interested, then she just ate everything


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

saximus said:


> lol what sort of dog is afraid of a bluey?


 
The same as a person who's scared of a bluey. Just a bit pathetic


----------



## sookie (May 11, 2011)

Little tiny eany weany dogs are afraid of bluetounges.like my two mini chiahuahuas.but if you're a butterfly in our yard...watch the hell out.you will be destroyed,not big locusts tho.lol.thems is tooo scary.
Is this only about water dragons?if i drop anything in Squishie's,especially a mealworm or cricket into his water bowl he is straight in there to 'fish' it out,swimming right down the bottom of his water dish,fully submerged in other words.i know he digs tuna and salad sandwiches,do you think little tiny fish like maybe little guppies in his waterbowl would be okay for him to try?


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 29, 2012)

To re hash an old thread here but both my boys love to eat all veg and all things with a heart beat.. When they were young i just loaded their salad with mealworms so they could see it move. From there on out they were both greedy as anything.. Both skittish but they will handle me holding them if it will mean food 

what is a safe fish to feed them too, something with a little size as ive heard goldfish are no good??


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 29, 2012)

I bought "large feeder fish" for my outdoor pond they looked like the fish my father and I would drag out of dams whilst chasing yabbies.
I have seen my EWD take one around 4-5cm in body lenght.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 29, 2012)

i just bought a few murry river guppies... 6 bucks a pop but they seem interested. also whats an ok umidity for EWD? ive just changed my set up and its getting up in the 80s now??


----------

